# Incorrect DEF Fluid and Countdown to No Start



## xcftw (Jul 31, 2017)

I bought my 2014 BMW 328d with 62k miles on it. While for sale it sat for about 5 months. Shortly after purchasing it through the P20EE code and consensus was a clogged DEF metering valve. Well, life is busy and I never got around to cleaning it. Over the next 17,000 miles or so the CEL would come on and off but never was a problem. 

About 6k miles ago I got an oil change and had my DEF tank filled by an independent shop. We do not have a BMW dealership locally. (I'm in East Tennessee)

Today, at 79k miles I got the scary "Incorrect Fluid" warning with the 200 miles counter 'til no start. 

Taking it to BMW almost isn't an option due to both finances and distance. That being said, I do have a group of close knit BMW enthusiasts locally who know their way around BMW engines. That being said, I am the only one with a diesel so they are not confident digging into the diesel and we would all like some advice. 

If this was your car, how would you proceed? I definitely want to start by cleaning that metering valve. 

Also, this may be a taboo question but is there a work around for the count down? If I had more time to solve this issue I wouldn't be panicking so hard. This vehicle I use for work and without work I can't afford to fix it. LOL! Oh, life is a cruel mistress!

This may or may not also be taboo, but I've heard of people applying tunes that essentially delete the emissions garbage. Is that worth doing? Pros and cons? I am in Tennessee and we have no emissions rules to abide by. 

That being said, is my state under the California emissions law warranty? I know someone in North Carolina had their repairs covered due to the warranty. Is that a possibility?

Any help or guidance is so appreciated. I am quite unhappy and half panicked over this stupid deal. Back in the day you could limp a car home misfiring on 3 cylinders... and now they disable themselves due to innappropriate amounts of nitrogen? Really?

Thank you!


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

17k miles you've ignored this and now 'quite unhappy'??????

So, to anser the embeded uquestions:

1. Yes, start with cleaning thje valve

2. No, no easy bypasses on teh countdown

3. Sure, delete all the stuff. Not cheap. Not on a saturday afternoon.

4. Is your state on CA? 1. There is this thing called Google. and 2. Doesnt matter, too late- had you acted before 70k, then maybe

Your NOX sensors may be dying too... that'd be #2 after the injector on my list.

Any BMW software in your group? you'll need that...


----------



## xcftw (Jul 31, 2017)

ard said:


> 17k miles you've ignored this and now 'quite unhappy'??????
> 
> So, to anser the embeded uquestions:
> 
> ...


Hi there! Thank you for the reply but I'm not sure why the snarkiness is there.

I'll be honest, between a major car accident (not at fault) and my own injuries, (resulting in me buying this car) dealing with my injured mom, (from said car accident) and a very close friend recently being diagnosed and now dying from stage 4 stomach cancer.... in addition to driving 3,500 miles per month for work.. yes, I let the car go 17,000 miles without cleaning the metering valve and I am "quite unhappy" that any vehicle is designed to disable itself due to emissions issues resulting in no vehicle damage. Disable yourself when you're low on oil, not when emissions is a little screwy. Priorities! But I don't run the world so I digress.

Fortunately, I do believe the emissions system is covered in the 80,000 mile Federal Emissions warranty so I'll be calling BMW tomorrow to find out... and find out how many miles to the nearest dealership. May also have to call AAA!

If not, we will continue digging to find out what we can investigate and eliminate ourselves. When you live in the middle of nowhere and drive BMWs, you become resourceful - that being said, diesels are new to the family.

I appreciate your reply, but I also want to say that next time you decide to be sharp with a person, remember that you know nothing about them or why they may have neglected certain aspects - or how much regret they feel for neglecting said issues. Do everyone a favor and please scroll past the next time you decide to be snarky. I know that I personally so look forward to communing with others to get ideas, etc. and showing up to such a rude post hurts everyone's feelings. But perhaps that was your goal.

Also.. oh wow. What's Google? That's amazing. You're amazing. Thank you for opening my mind and horizons. 10/10 experience

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

xcftw said:


> Hi there! Thank you for the reply but I'm not sure why the snarkiness is there.
> 
> I'll be honest, between a major car accident (not at fault) and my own injuries, (resulting in me buying this car) dealing with my injured mom, (from said car accident) and a very close friend recently being diagnosed and now dying from stage 4 stomach cancer.... in addition to driving 3,500 miles per month for work.. yes, I let the car go 17,000 miles without cleaning the metering valve and I am "quite unhappy" that any vehicle is designed to disable itself due to emissions issues resulting in no vehicle damage. Disable yourself when you're low on oil, not when emissions is a little screwy. Priorities! But I don't run the world so I digress.
> 
> ...


It is not BMW's fault. BMW has to be in compliance with emission standards. If car runs out of DEF then it is not in compliance. Remember VW scandal? Well BMW did it right way and ANY diesel vehicle with SCR (Ford, Dodge etc.) will disable itself due to lack of DEF. 
1. You suppose to get 999 miles until no start. Fact you got 200 miles indicates (hopefully) it is metering valve. 
2. Federal is 80k. So call nearest BMW (there is one in Knoxville for sure if you are in East TN) and schedule appointment. 
3. Expect further complications. SCR system is ridiculously complicated. On paper looks ok, but in reality a lot of parts depends on a lot of other parts. That is why manufacturers are abandoning diesels In droves. 
4. Life happens but with BMW that can be very expensive. You have to be proactive and then these cars are super rewarding to drive. After this think about transmission fluid and pan change and transfer case fluid change if xDrive. 
And do not take ARD's comments as bad intentions. You have several members here, ard being one of them that help people. But there is also abundance of evidence about these issues and every day there are several questions that would be easily researched if typed in search option in right upper corner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xcftw (Jul 31, 2017)

edycol said:


> It is not BMW's fault. BMW has to be in compliance with emission standards. If car runs out of DEF then it is not in compliance. Remember VW scandal? Well BMW did it right way and ANY diesel vehicle with SCR (Ford, Dodge etc.) will disable itself due to lack of DEF.
> 1. You suppose to get 999 miles until no start. Fact you got 200 miles indicates (hopefully) it is metering valve.
> 2. Federal is 80k. So call nearest BMW (there is one in Knoxville for sure if you are in East TN) and schedule appointment.
> 3. Expect further complications. SCR system is ridiculously complicated. On paper looks ok, but in reality a lot of parts depends on a lot of other parts. That is why manufacturers are abandoning diesels In droves.
> ...


You are wonderful!

I am screenshotting your reply for future reference!

I was definitely wanting to get trans fluid done but hadn't even thought of transfer case fluid. (yes, xDrive and LOVE it!)

That raises a great question, and you seem super knowledgeable. I've had the car less than 20k and with recent tragedies I've absolutely neglected it.. other than oil changes!

But moving forward, you've already listed a few, but what's your preventative maintenance list? How do I stay proactive regarding emissions system health? Or just proactive as far as the car's general health?

This car truly has been the MOST amazing driving experience, but owning it on a budget can be tough in places. I certainly want to try to keep it around as long as possible because it is an incredible drive and just as solid as can be. It is my first diesel, and there's been soooo much uncharted territory.

So, if you don't mind me asking, what preventative/proactive maintenance and measures do you take on your own car to help keep in it top shape?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

xcftw said:


> Hi there! Thank you for the reply but I'm not sure why the snarkiness is there.
> 
> I'll be honest, between a major car accident (not at fault) and my own injuries, (resulting in me buying this car) dealing with my injured mom, (from said car accident) and a very close friend recently being diagnosed and now dying from stage 4 stomach cancer.... in addition to driving 3,500 miles per month for work.. yes, I let the car go 17,000 miles without cleaning the metering valve and I am "quite unhappy" that any vehicle is designed to disable itself due to emissions issues resulting in no vehicle damage. Disable yourself when you're low on oil, not when emissions is a little screwy. Priorities! But I don't run the world so I digress.
> 
> ...


I'll ignore the comments about snark. It was minimal, and I did give you quite a bit of help. So chillax.

People need to understand the 'emissions warranty'

There is a CA emissions warranty that covers ONLY SPECIFIC PARTS listed in the warranty doc. It has been posted here 100 times, and is available on google. Only important if the CA warranty applies. 7 years 70k miles. (I suggested Google will tell you if TN requires the CA coverage be honored. Given what I know about TN, Id say a big no. But I didnt look it up.) You can find the warranty statement on bmwusa.com.

There is a FEDERALLY mandated warranty on THREE PARTS. 


> A quick Yahoo search for "Federal emissions warranty items covered" returns this EPA.GOV page as the first link:
> 
> http://www.epa.gov/otaq/consumer/warr95fs.txt
> 
> ...


GL


----------



## xcftw (Jul 31, 2017)

edycol said:


> It is not BMW's fault. BMW has to be in compliance with emission standards. If car runs out of DEF then it is not in compliance. Remember VW scandal? Well BMW did it right way and ANY diesel vehicle with SCR (Ford, Dodge etc.) will disable itself due to lack of DEF.
> 1. You suppose to get 999 miles until no start. Fact you got 200 miles indicates (hopefully) it is metering valve.
> 2. Federal is 80k. So call nearest BMW (there is one in Knoxville for sure if you are in East TN) and schedule appointment.
> 3. Expect further complications. SCR system is ridiculously complicated. On paper looks ok, but in reality a lot of parts depends on a lot of other parts. That is why manufacturers are abandoning diesels In droves.
> ...












Oh snap! My stuff may not be in warranty! I'll have to call tomorrow and do some digging now that I've got some info under my belt and I'm not so deeply in panic mode. Still in it... just not so deep. 

I understand the frustration the moderators or question answer-ers must feel having to look at the same questions time and time again, but as someone whose favorite car is sitting unable to be driven do to some silly shut off deal, that is terrifying. My old car sits crushed due to a texting and driving teenager, and now my new car sits unusable due to emissions issues. For me, that's terrifying. How will I work? (my business is on the road) Gotta rent a car. Gotta figure out the BMW's issue. Lots of panic running through trying to figure things out; such is life, though. That being said, I did a ton of research before asking questions, but I only was able to decipher a few tidbits and asking really solidified what needs to be done in my head and I so appreciate you for that! I do believe that when someone is genuinely asking a question about their car there's going to be attachment and emotion involved, and if the person responding is in a bad mood they should scroll on by. Being a jerk helps no one, especially when someone is already on edge due to their car being sickly. Maybe not everyone is as passionate about their vehicles as I am, though.

So I just really want to thank you again for being so kind and clear, and letting me know about that BMW service center in Knoxville! I'll have to see what they say and if I can afford it.. gonna have to get a cheap rental! I know I personally really appreciate the directness yet clearness, especially when it comes to something like my car. You helped out a whole lot!

Thank you so much, and if you have time I would LOVE to know what your preventative list is. I know what I did for my other cars, but this car certainly is special... and FAR more complicated!!

Thank you again!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

xcftw said:


> You are wonderful!
> 
> I am screenshotting your reply for future reference!
> 
> ...


When it comes to SCR you cannot do much except making sure you drive car long distances often and push it hard. 
DPF is not part of SCR, it is fitted on diesels with or without SCR. 
1. Use strictly oil that meets BMW LL-04 spec. I use Mobil1 5W30 ESP. It is pricey, going from $8 online per bottle to $12.99 per bottle in Pep Boys. You can get it on Amazon too. It has lowest evaporation loss of all oils in that category and lowest SAPS level (sulfated ash and phosphorus). SAPS is DPF killer. Soot that DPF collects is burned during regeneration. However, SAPS is what eventually kills DPF. Lower SAPS and evaporation of oil=longer DPF lifespan. 
2. Change oil 5-7.5k. 
3. Transmission fluid and pan (filter is integrated into pan) every 60-75k. Use strictly ZF8 fluid. 
4. At same time transmission fluid change transfer-case fluid. Use strictly BMW transfer case fluid. 
5. You do not need to get DEF in BMW. Get it in local Wal Mart. 
6. Get Carly for BMW on Amazon. There is Android and IOS version. Get Generation II. That way you can read potential codes and unlock some hidden options reserved for higher trims or other markets. 
7. You can get rid of SCR system if you do not need emission tests to register car. I am against it since it is dirty, but then in TN I think emission laws are laxed anyway and you with small BMW are not problem as some coal running truck driver.

Edit: avoid biodiesel. Actually do not drive by gas station that sells biodiesel! 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Not much to add to what's already been suggested. If your buddies are used to M54 style work they will need to do research as this is not a leaky OFHG, VCG, failed CVV or cooling system refresh all of which are straight forward to diagnose and replace parts. Unless they have the proper software to pull codes and run test plans, , this may well be beyond their scope and I am afraid you will end up at the dealer. As an alternative, check BIMRS.org for an independent shop, call and ask how familiar they are with diesels. If nothing comes up search for BMW repair or diesel repair, sift through the ads and focus on the actual results. For example, I used to have a fantastic independent shop when I lived near San Francisco. I moved 60 miles north to a sleepy little wine country town and there is a European repair shop walking distance from my house that does all the bakery / catering / events Benz diesel delivery vans as well as drunk tourist limo companies Benz vans, several of which have 100's of thousands of miles on them (the vans, not the tourists...) Being in the sticks doesn't mean being SOL, take control.

Regarding your response to ard's posts, suggest you let it go. You actually got good advice and a little tough love sprinkled on top. Coming to an enthusiast site having let a problem go for 17k miles and asking for help minutes before the car turns into a pumpkin was not going to win you owner of the year award or a red carpet welcome. We all have a life, it throws curve balls, we all have to deal with them. Stick to what's wrong with the car, and you'll get help as there is a lot of knowledge here.

Re-reading before hitting post and I guess I did have something to add.


----------



## xcftw (Jul 31, 2017)

edycol said:


> When it comes to SCR you cannot do much except making sure you drive car long distances often and push it hard.
> DPF is not part of SCR, it is fitted on diesels with or without SCR.
> 1. Use strictly oil that meets BMW LL-04 spec. I use Mobil1 5W30 ESP. It is pricey, going from $8 online per bottle to $12.99 per bottle in Pep Boys. You can get it on Amazon too. It has lowest evaporation loss of all oils in that category and lowest SAPS level (sulfated ash and phosphorus). SAPS is DPF killer. Soot that DPF collects is burned during regeneration. However, SAPS is what eventually kills DPF. Lower SAPS and evaporation of oil=longer DPF lifespan.
> 2. Change oil 5-7.5k.
> ...


Thank you SO much! Far more information and detail on maintenance than what I have been aware of and that is awesome!

I have saved all of this for future reference.

I just want to thank you again for your kindness and compassion in my time of frustration and need. You've been awesome and I am definitely implementing your schedule into my future maintenance! Certainly a learning curve when upgrading to one of these cars.. much a super fulfilling one at that!

You are awesome! Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

xcftw said:


> Thank you SO much! Far more information and detail on maintenance than what I have been aware of and that is awesome!
> 
> I have saved all of this for future reference.
> 
> ...


You welcome. There is bunch of stuff in this sections on diesels and under X5 E70 and F15. Some issues are same across the board and there is slew of info.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xcftw (Jul 31, 2017)

edycol said:


> You welcome. There is bunch of stuff in this sections on diesels and under X5 E70 and F15. Some issues are same across the board and there is slew of info.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll be sure to go through as much as I can. This has been an awesome car, and as much as I have had going on - it's time to give her some love because she needs and deserves it! Same concept as finally taking that bubble bath and decompressing. Sorry life! It's time to make the car a priority.

Thank you again, so much!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Any update?


----------



## FaRKle! (Jun 18, 2016)

FredoinSF said:


> Any update?


He also posted on Bimmerpost and got some help there too. Last he said, he cleaned out the SCR meter, but still has the incorrect fluid code. He's looking into SCR & DPF deletes with AARodriguez.


----------



## xcftw (Jul 31, 2017)

FaRKle! said:


> He also posted on Bimmerpost and got some help there too. Last he said, he cleaned out the SCR meter, but still has the incorrect fluid code. He's looking into SCR & DPF deletes with AARodriguez.


Yep!

I had all of the urea crystallization cleaned out of the SCR metering valve and also checked lines plus topped off fluid, just encase. Drove 45 miles and still had all the codes and the count down.

At this point it could be any number of things and through deep research and running costs, it just doesn't seem economical or even truly efficient to take it in to have parts replaced.

My thinking is multi-tiered: first I'm thinking that this system is a huge expensive first and foremost. I'm driving a BMW, I expect expenses, but my second thought is related to likelihood of system failure again. Seeing what some users have paid to have the emissions system fixed just to potentially have to do it all over again in 70,000 miles is not super charming.

So I started researching remapping and originally found Jarek out in Canada and was super impressed with how knowledgeable he was, and how it seems he works directly with the shop in Germany that got this all started. I was absolutely apprehensive about sending him my ECU as there's not a ton of info on the physical work part related to the deletes, and quite frankly I wouldn't trust a shop around here to do it.

So then a new friend that I've made during this whole process told me about Andrew out in Georgia at AARodriguez so I started to research into him. Works directly with Jarek and really nice, knowledgeable guys! I actually talked to Larry on the phone yesterday and he was super patient with me and answered all of my questions and told me to email him with more - so I appreciate that! They take a lot of pride in their work and ensuring they don't use shortcuts, making sure the job is done right, and making sure the car is fully content with the job done.

We talked intensely regarding wear and tear on the car, as I don't want to sacrifice reliability for performance. I'm trying to gain more reliability by deleting the emissions system so I don't want to mess up what I'm going for. Larry was very clear that it's all in how I drive it. If I drive it respectfully, like I typically do, it'll last just the same. If I get addicted to the race car feel and ride it hard, it'll wear out faster.

I have an appointment on the 23rd and will update you guys again! Im a little nervous as it's a 270+ mile trip but I only have 121 miles 'til no start. LOL! I know the car won't shut off on me while driving.. but that's 150 miles of constant go WITHOUT being able to turn the car off. LOL!!!

I'll update you guys as they come!! Don't be afraid to remind me to update.

P.S. He is a she. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockfordw (Mar 19, 2017)

*Wrong DEF*

Trying to get this reset can only be done by replacing the NOX sensors and using ISTA to delete all active codes, then driving the car until the no-start resets. Nothing else will work except perhaps an ECM rewrite. The metering valve is never the problem. BMW last year increased the warranty on NOX sensors and any labor involved to 120,000 miles. They even paid me for new sensors when I changed my own.


----------



## xcftw (Jul 31, 2017)

Hey there! I so should have posted sooner. 

I got the issue resolved by a tune and full deletes. Car is running great and no longer have to worry about the emissions system!

I'm going to see if I can figure out how to close the thread. Thank you for the response though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BimmerMan1975 (Jan 17, 2018)

So I am in the same boat as you. I got the count down about a month ago now driving out of town. I am now 29 miles to 0. I have made myself really familiar with the system since then. Is it fixed? Time to tackle it has prevented it more than anything. Best thing to have for any DIY is to get some software to work on the car. I initially bought the Carly Bluetooth Adapter and it is great but I then bought the latest ISTA packages. It is so much more powerful and introspective.

I have changed both nox sensors myself due to the information I was presented at that time. I have cleared all adaptations of the emissions system and still need to take the "conditioning run" as BMW calls for in the test plan. That consists of at least 55 miles @ 70-90 kmh. The sensors have to get to operating temps which can take 15 to 30 minutesvdepending on ambient temps. I'll be doing that this weekend and hopefully that does the trick.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Rockfordw (Mar 19, 2017)

*Nox sensor plan*

Read this from post 22

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=979656&highlight=

You MUST reset DEF levels using ISTA just prior to conditioning drive. Also, you really should run the full SCR functioning test in ISTA to make sure if the DME is satisfied with the functionality of the SCR etc. Do that in your driveway. If the car passes, you should be good to go.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

BimmerMan1975 said:


> I am now 29 miles to 0.


How about now? Report please.


----------



## dzlbimmer (Jul 16, 2017)

Rockfordw said:


> Read this from post 22
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=979656&highlight=
> 
> You MUST reset DEF levels using ISTA just prior to conditioning drive. Also, you really should run the full SCR functioning test in ISTA to make sure if the DME is satisfied with the functionality of the SCR etc. Do that in your driveway. If the car passes, you should be good to go.


Nice information in that thread, thanks for sharing.


----------



## xcftw (Jul 31, 2017)

dzlbimmer said:


> Nice information in that thread, thanks for sharing.


That is an excellent thread!

I feel like we need to compile that entire thread into a book and hand it out to all diesel newbies!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BimmerMan1975 (Jan 17, 2018)

I'm still working on it Doug. So far I've changed both nox sensors. I haven't driven the car anywhere. Just idling in the driveway and troubleshooting with ISTA. I couldn't continue in ISTA because it says mybintegration level is too low do I'm looking into that. Oncebi figure that out I can go for the conditioning run to clear the faults. I did manage to clear the adaptation fault for the nox sensors. So now I have warning 1 and 2 for the countdown and the poor quality that I can reset once I can continue in the service plan.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

I carefully avoid more than momentary idling as I believe that the NOx sensors need more than their own heating function for longevity. I believe that they foul with extended idling.


----------



## BimmerMan1975 (Jan 17, 2018)

Problem fixed. Like the previous post said, I changed both nox sensors and I don't think they may have been necessary. When I started this out I sought out a way to read codes and I bought the Carly then ISTA. I didn't know about the warm up times on the nox sensors so I thought they may have been faulty. I also know know the rear sensor doesn't go active until you drive. Other than that topped off the set (you can see the level in ISTA) and cleared all adaptations I could find dealing with SCR. After 25 miles check control message went away.

I read about an issue in the programming and long term adaptation of the nox in the f10 in a BMW technical service bulliten.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## laffer (Dec 8, 2021)

ard said:


> 17k miles you've ignored this and now 'quite unhappy'??????
> 
> So, to anser the embeded uquestions:
> 
> ...


I just went through this with BMW dealer. My car is a 740 L D(for diesel)..........87K miles. I took in due to the "incorrect fluid" warning. The dealer changed the metering valve $1500 and also, under warranty, replaced both NOX sensors. There is a 120K mile warranty on this type of thing. Hope this helps


----------



## Rockfordw (Mar 19, 2017)

I hope you did not have to pay 1500 for the metering valve replacement. That is a 30 minute job and an inexpensive part. And the metering valve is NEVER bad, but it is the first thing the dealer will do In their quest to throw (your) money at the problem. The real issue is always the weak link in the system, the NOX sensors, which degrade over time, about 100,000 kilometers as designed.


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

Rockfordw said:


> I hope you did not have to pay 1500 for the metering valve replacement. That is a 30 minute job and an inexpensive part. And the metering valve is NEVER bad, but it is the first thing the dealer will do In their quest to throw (your) money at the problem. The real issue is always the weak link in the system, the NOX sensors, which degrade over time, about 100,000 kilometers as designed.


Welllll… While it is a quick job and cheap part they ARE bad occasionally. There is a test plan to check the spray pattern as well as the quantity of injection. Frequently they clog of stick wide open. I’ve seen plenty of pipes FULL of DEF and some that split around the “saucer” and leak all over hell.
The real issue COULD be the NOX sensors but it could also be thermostat, metering valve, SCR cat, Regen prevented, several things as the issue is actually “SCR efficiency” which I THINK is 4D16. The system doesn’t know why it’s not converting NOX but it knows that it isn’t based on NOX readings. There is an old version of NOX and a newer version which ISTA easily and clearly identifies. They are covered under an extended warranty SIB 01 19 18 as well so techs are happy to slap them in and take BMWs money but it’s often NOT the cause of the issue. Most frequently it’s the thermostat as it WILL NOT set a code except for “SCR efficiency” as the vehicle is not reaching 90C in order to properly convert NOX or go into Regen.
Past of the problem that the dealer “throws your money at” is that the SCR system test takes well over 1/2 hour each time and if NOX are already new version is unlikely to fail them. It will simply fail the test plan. There IS an SIB about helping to diagnose what the actual cause is but it’s HELPFUL and not definitive ( SIB 18 02 17 ).
The best help is a tech that’s dealt with this fault several times in the past and already has a good diagnostic plan even before starting to “throw money”


----------



## gailaroose (Jul 10, 2016)

I got the count down on my 2011 335D The computer read that I had the wrong fluid. The issue I bought a case of fluid from BMW
So I know that was not right. In 5 years I drove 3000 miles. For 8 months it sat at the service center, Then I would get the car the CEL would illuminate, Last year I drove 10 miles. The CEL Light was back on. I have adopted 8 children. Sometimes I would drive 1000 miles fpr a medical or psych appointment. I vane written letters to managers on the problems I have had. No one has been able to get me going. Some times we all things beyond our control. I wanted to sell the car but the kbb was always showing the balance I owed was more the
the value of the car.
Good luck I hope the diesel problem will be solved. I now only have 2 payments to go. Then Because it will not pass smog I may not sell it.Who would have thought.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

gailaroose said:


> I got the count down on my 2011 335D The computer read that I had the wrong fluid. The issue I bought a case of fluid from BMW
> So I know that was not right. In 5 years I drove 3000 miles. For 8 months it sat at the service center, Then I would get the car the CEL would illuminate, Last year I drove 10 miles. The CEL Light was back on. I have adopted 8 children. Sometimes I would drive 1000 miles fpr a medical or psych appointment. I vane written letters to managers on the problems I have had. No one has been able to get me going. Some times we all things beyond our control. I wanted to sell the car but the kbb was always showing the balance I owed was more the
> the value of the car.
> Good luck I hope the diesel problem will be solved. I now only have 2 payments to go. Then Because it will not pass smog I may not sell it.Who would have thought.


Incorrect fluid is a conclusion from observation of inadequate response to an injection of presumed good DEF. There is no bad DEF. There are commonly faulty sensors providing the corrupt observations. 

Unfortunately it appears that you have committed to a particular course of action. Otherwise I would recommend giving a competent BMW Service Center the opportunity to make you well. As a fostering parent you may have legal remedies and assistance not available to the general BMW owners. Reach out to your support structure.

Reach out to BMW NA for an exercise of their goodwill.


----------



## Denisdrifts (9 mo ago)

BimmerMan1975 said:


> Problem fixed. Like the previous post said, I changed both nox sensors and I don't think they may have been necessary. When I started this out I sought out a way to read codes and I bought the Carly then ISTA. I didn't know about the warm up times on the nox sensors so I thought they may have been faulty. I also know know the rear sensor doesn't go active until you drive. Other than that topped off the set (you can see the level in ISTA) and cleared all adaptations I could find dealing with SCR. After 25 miles check control message went away. I read about an issue in the programming and long term adaptation of the nox in the f10 in a BMW technical service bulliten. Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Bimmerfest mobile app


 Which ISTA did you buy to do this procedure? Is this all that is needed to reset the 1000 k countdown, drove mine to zero now doesn’t start. Wanted to try this before trying to reprogram the ecu


----------

